# Cincinnati area tackle shops?



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Is anyone aware of any tackle shops around the Cincinnati area that are worth going to? I dont mean for live bait and things of that sort, but rather tackle (lures, rods, reels, etc).

I normally go to BPS 100% of the time but was hoping that there were some mom and pop shops that deserve my support rather than the million dollar chains. as much as i love BPS, maybe there are other sales on gear that i wouldnt find anywhere else

let me know...


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Afield Sporting Goods on Harrison Ave on the west side is a fantastic mom and pop shop. They're not open every day and don't advertise much but it's a really cool store...


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

i'll look into it, thanks

how bout east side? anyone know of any?


----------



## reckmanmd (Jun 1, 2010)

Dixie Marine has a good selection of lures that you typically can't find at BPS. Good people. Not sure about anything on the east side, used to go to Angelr Outfitters in Milford but it's been closed for a couple of years.


----------



## Buckeye Bear 53 (Dec 10, 2010)

Afield 7208 Harrison Avenue 513-353-3536. Harold Hensley is the proprietor They're only open wednesday through saturday You might even wanna give them a call prior to Going.
Dixie marine Ranger boat dealership Fairfield ohio. Your probably wanna go to the swap meet March 12th They're just a couple miles north of Interstate 275 on route 4.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

And afield has one of the best muskie/pike lure selections you'll find.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

buckeye bear - whats so special about the dealership swap meet? isnt it more boats than anything?


----------



## Buckeye Bear 53 (Dec 10, 2010)

crankbait09 said:


> buckeye bear - whats so special about the dealership swap meet? isnt it more boats than anything?


It's just a bunch of good old boys just like us They bring in old vintage fishing equipment wear warn crankbaits spinnerbaits tackle boxes. Needless to say the majority of this equipment is used; however, I've been able to put my hands on lures that went out of production long time ago. Picked up spare parts for reels, trolling motors, etc... I even picked up a few decent rods. 
Bring some stuff you're not using somebody else might want it.


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

the swap meet March 12th is a very good time with good deals


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Jul 11, 2006)

The bait shop at Lake Isabella is great on the east side of town. They have big selection of artificial lures, all sorts of gear, and have a good selection of live bait. I've seen live crawfish and catalpa worms there. I shop there if I don't want to drive across town to BPS.


----------



## Esox Ozzie (Jan 22, 2011)

AFIELD is well worth a trip! One of the few examples remaining around the Tri-State of the true old-school-style retail shops that gave so many of yesteryear's neighborhoods a unique quality while forming so many fond, lasting memories of times gone by.

The journey to the front lot, almost an adventure in itself, barely hints of the true adventure that awaits as you enter those well-used front doors and ascend the steps to what will seem like another era to most anglers under age 40. The sights, sounds, smells... the wooden-floored, lightly-organized chaos and seemingly claustrophobic stacked-too-full aisles weave their way through one of the areas most eclectic selections of almost everything needed by the avid outdoors man.

This unique store is, in my considered opinion, of the must see category and one that should be of VERY SPECIAL NOTE to any of the areas fast growing number of savvy Musky anglers. AFIELD has, by far, the areas best selection of some pretty hard to find items related to the successful capture & release of this amazing "Monarch of Freshwater"... I am a avid multi-species lovin' angler, Cincy native and past Executive VP MUSKIES INC International, Pro Musky Trail Media Director, PMTT Tour Competitor, etc. and as such have been blessed that my travels across the US & Canada have taken me to some pretty special and unique spots... although on dry land, this IS indeed one of those special places - some unexpected "Trail Magic" of sorts if you will - and may well be amongst the very last of an almost extinct breed. 

If you can leave this special place without thinking of your Gramps, Great Grand Pappy, Father or whomever your first mentor and/or guide that shared/instilled their love of fishing and outdoors lifestyle with you - well then I'd guess the line ain't going through all of your guides.

Sorry so wordy. It has been a couple or three years since I last made this stop and upon writing this... don't know why? Stop in and see for yourself, then you will likely feel me on this one. Better yet, take a kid or buddy with you, this is one "honey hole" you are going to want to share.

Take care and have a great 2011 season,
Bob "the Fin-Addict" Osborne

Fishing is a living Legacy... Pass it On!!


----------

